# Hi from the UK



## Jonnybgood (Jan 9, 2007)

Hi


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 9, 2007)

Cool welcome to the forum.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 9, 2007)

yes welcome, that's quite an interesting history you've got............


----------



## Wurger (Jan 9, 2007)

Hallo !!!
Nice to read you there.


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 9, 2007)

Welcome to the site John, cool badge.


----------



## R-2800 (Jan 9, 2007)

welcome to the site


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 10, 2007)

Hello John welcome from down under!


----------



## mkloby (Jan 10, 2007)

Interesting. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Emac44 (Jan 10, 2007)

welcome John glad you rocked up and found the badge very interesting


----------

